# Sub Contractor Needed in Greencastle IN



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I have some snow plowing/salting work for anyone who would be interested. It is located in Greencastle Indiana near the new highway. Serious inquires would need to submit a list of references along with their bid. 

Thanks, Joe


----------

